# Breeding Plans



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm pretty excited for this year's breeding season. And even more excited for kidding season! 
So here's my plan so far
Glacial, Lucy, and Magic have been cycled in and will be going in with my new buck, HAUN Square Cash, tomorrow for end of September babies. Lace, Destiny, and Voodoo will go in with him around May 10th for October babies. Faith and Riley will be bred to him in June for November babies. 
Glacial








Lucy








Magic








Lace








Destiny








Voodoo








Faith








Riley








HAUN Square Cash


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi will be going up to Oregon in June to be bred to CSG4 Johnny By Design. 
Taxi








Johnny









I will Lap AI Lola to 2JW Smokin Boomstick in July!
Lola








Boomstick


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I don't have boers, just dairy goats but you have some very nice looking does and bucks, I can see why you're so excited! Boomstick is especially awesome looking!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Boomstick has some HUGE hooves!!! But good luck, I know nothing about meat goat breeding but they look healthy and I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats! Good luck!


----------



## KBrasby (Apr 21, 2014)

Very nice herd! Hope your breeding season goes well.


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

They all look very nice! Broomstick looks huge do you happen to know how much he weighs?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice choices, good luck.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Second that- How much does Boom stick weigh? he looks 300+


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!
Not sure how much Boomstick weighs because I don't own him but he does look to be close to 300 or more lbs.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The first does have been bred!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ALBoerGoats said:


> The first does have been bred!
> View attachment 154025


That blue is so sedate, no flourescent pink or orange?


----------

